# 5 things cyclists over 50 need to know



## JPHOYLE (Sep 24, 2005)

Rode the Black Diamonds at Big Bear last month. After four plus hours on the mountain and having completed five Black Diamond runs, I passed out on the road leading back to the lift line. Violent crash into a drainage ditch, of which I have no recall. Concussion, lacerated chin (yes I had on a new full-face helmet), dislocated both wrists and some fingers, broke both wrists, surgery with plate and screws on right wrist. I had never passed out before in my life. I achieved the Trifecta, broken bones, hospitalized and surgery, all new experiences for me. Although I was cognizant of the altitude, heat and exertion of this trip, I chose not to wear my hydration pack because I was already fully geared-up with chest protector, etc. and felt overloaded. I did drink some water between runs, but not nearly as much as I would have if I was carrying a hydration pack. I did not experience any symptoms of dehydration like weakness, cramping or headache. In retrospect, the adrenaline pump of riding probably masked those symptoms. Moral to this story is simple: Stay well-hydrated at all times, particularly if you are riding in an adrenaline-fueled environment. I plan on riding the Gnar into my seventies.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Soon to be 57. If I need to still be able to military press as much as the gal in the photo, I guess I'll move onto knitting.


----------



## sammymann (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm able to approach 65 trips around the sun because of the almighty bicycle. I'm a road rider. Urban is as urban does. Of significant importance is to always remember that you're sharing the roads with cars and other, much larger than you, motor vehicles. 95% of these motor vehicles are not sharing the road with you..... That makes up the sum total of my bicycle riding warnings. Now, if you get the chance to ride in tropical rain storms, do it as often as possible. Peace and much good bicycling to all.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Now 62 ad feeling 26 riding my bike. E-bike for me on my 75th birthday. Thanks for the insights Mr Cebedo.


----------



## _azmtbr_ (Oct 6, 2006)

Ah man what a bummer! Hope you heal fast and well. Personally, I don't get how the trend of not using your usual hydro-pack while doing lift runs exists. Sure, it can add a bit more discomfort with all the extra gear, as well as while riding the lift, but, you're still gonna want and need that water! Recent trip to Big Bear as well as Telluride had shown me exactly that, as well as prior trips with friends. Anyway, having just hit the 50 mark myself, I'm hoping to keep hitting the lift runs for several more years to come.


----------



## olfossill (Jun 7, 2013)

For those of us who ride the couch more than the bike ,this article hits home bigtime.. If not for mountain biking I'd probably be dead by now. Montara mountain as shown in one of your pictures, probably added ten years to my mobility, but also some shoulder problems and other forms of bloodletting. You can never stretch enough, train enough, ,or ride enough. It's all good, any time on the saddle outdoors, good article. keep the rubber side down


----------



## Doug_Mann (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm riding better than ever at 60. Thank you, e-bike! Now I'm not gassed at the start of the descent and I can session downhill runs. Also, my Levo (especially with a coil) is much more capable than my Ripley LS that's gathering dust. Stoked!


----------



## rpnz (Jun 17, 2020)

just turned 68 and have been an MTB rider since 1985, recently brought a Specialized Turbo eMTB. I have had a few bad crashes over the years and many minor, gravel rash and a cracked rib on my 68th birthday chasing my buddy who is in his early 40's. Love it all.


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

At 75+ I bought a new MTB in the Spring after I found the gearing on my old one a bit of a drag
Anyway, instead of a "real MTB" I bought the Devinci XC model aka Stellar Acera. Perfect for my riding; 27 speeds covering "my range".
My cycling season started on April 9th - after the XC skiing season ended early because of Covid-19 - not quite 6 months later the Kilometre count stands at 2831.1, with a few more to be added. 
Yes, included in that are the Road klicks on my ancient 12 speed Nishiki "Comp", the gearing of which has been slightly improved aka made easier for an old guy. 
So it's never too late,
BTW for most of the Klicks my trusty Garmin Vivoactive HR has been the ticket. Just need one screen reading "Distance, Speed, HR and Cadence"; that and using my head.


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

My equal half got herself an e-bike.  )


----------



## Dger51 (Apr 17, 2020)

Just got back into mountain biking this year after 22 years off. I used to race in Sport class back in the day. Now at the age of 71, I've put in over 500 miles on the trails. I can see now the importance of strength training, and keeping good flexibility. That will be something I will be working on. I have to say, I have found the excitement for mountain biking that I used to have, and I will continue as long as I can.


----------



## Sam_K (Aug 31, 2020)

Good article but it is important to mention side effects as well as benefits. Readers have already referenced injuries, and this is a big cause of death and disability in seniors. But also it is important to know that the idea that the more exercise, the better without limit has been disproven in multiple recent studies. Maximum exercise benefit occurs at a low-moderate ( ie, green-blue trails) level and there are minor benefits from more intense exercise and indeed many studies show harm from the more extreme exercise causing the lifespan of the elite exerciser to fall to that of the couch potato. Coronary artery vasculopathy and cardiac fibrosis are some of the pathologies seen. So moderation is key. As to bikers looking younger, that is not my experience, they look 20 years older due to inadequate sunscreen use (every 90 min re-application is the frequently broken rule)


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm 56 and all this is indeed true. I added meditation to my daily routine, as the sport requires intense, Zen-like concentration and focus, in order to remain safe. There is nothing wrong about dismounting, if you don't feel comfortable about clearing a section on the bike. Be a man and walk it.... and to be well enough to ride it successfully another day.


----------



## sventhisisdana (Sep 25, 2020)

Turning 56 in couple days...been riding on and off since my teens...started mtb 20 years ago......Biggest fountain of youth for mtb (living in general) has been yoga....building core and usable power....also active recovery with slower/ intentional practice...
Yoga also gives me the body awareness when I am over trained. I am just starting to get honest about rest/recovery....Sleep is a great strength builder.


----------



## skypig (May 19, 2020)

57yo. Still "Racing" Motocross. Been riding "pushys" off road since a child.
Best thing I have bought for years are "lessons". If good coaching is available locally, it's extremely unlikely you won't be happy with the improvement.


----------



## William_A_Travers (Sep 25, 2020)

Francis, there is so much you've done with this site for the biking community. But this is a pretty lightweight article. The section on "skills" says, "Most self-taught individuals are doing it wrong" but doesn't mention any skills camps or clinics or otherwise how to get skills. However it does devote the biggest paragraph to reasons to buy a new bike. Is that a substitute for skills?


----------



## rednightmare (Jun 17, 2010)

One of my favorite parts about mountain biking for 30 years at age 56 is seeing the road riders weaving along the blacktop i drive with my bike to get to the insane rock chutes and steep narrow Gnar in these vermont woods.
It's like another world they don't know about.
Enjoy your road ride weirdos!
Mountain biking is Life!


----------



## mikelozada (Jul 7, 2020)

One would seek skills camps and clinics locally so it would be tough to recommend to this audience. You can search youtube but not nearly as effective as being in an actual class. And yes, IMO newer bikes will save the MTB rider lacking skills on unfamiliar terrain and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Brooks_from_Bentonville (Sep 25, 2020)

58 (soon 59) and been MTB for a little over a year. Thought I was reasonably fit because I'd been doing some moderate weightlifting for about 7 years prior. Went on my first MTB ride and discovered cardio was more important than I thought. Still going to the gym 2 to 3 times a week, but my wife and I have also begun riding gravel bikes (20 to 30 mile trips on average, a couple of times a week) for our non-MTB recovery rides. Keeps us moving, but not as much stress on the arms, legs, shoulders and back as MTB. Just keep moving!


----------



## Cranston_Cederlind (Sep 26, 2020)

To Chip Brent. 
Chip . I just finished doing 100 miles on my 75 th Birthday and it was not on an E bike. You will not need one until 95.


----------



## Robert_Leonard (Sep 26, 2020)

Great pointers some that I need to start applying at age 61. Bought a new domonesl6 and it takes the undulations and fissures of the road well great 4000.00 investment. Going to hit my 5000 miles this week since March this year 40 to go.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Those are 15 pound plastic bumper plates with an additional 5 pound iron plate on each side. With a typical olympic bar, it's only 85 pounds. Not as intimidating as the plate size would make you believe.


----------



## John_C (Oct 14, 2020)

#6 It's OK to take a day off. At 65 I ride 5-6 days a week, tech trails with my dog. Last week was 5 days on trails and a day at the park and I will say on Sunday I was dead tired. When you're tired your already less than elite reflexes and balance are going to be a little off, it's better to take a day of rest than to force yourself to "suck it up" for the sake of routine. I have the PT and MRI bills to prove it  As we move into retirement age I question spending $2-5K on a bike, I'm doing perfectly well with my '09 Stinky Six thanks very much.


----------

